# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Hasta que punto Llegar

## pujoman

Bueno, hoy he ido al Fnac de Barcelona y cual ha sido mi sorpresa?

 "LO QUE SÉ DEL MÁS ALLÁ: TÉCNICAS PARA DESARROLLAR TU PODER EXTRASENSORIAL"

un bonito Libro sobre nuestro "querido" Blake. I digo "querido" porque pensaba que realmente centro la cabeza pero veo que no. Vamos a ver este hombre  a parte de ser un showman y MAGO mentalista, es tambien Parapsicologo y una persona sensitiva por lo que veo.
Lo he ojeado y te sale como desarrollar la clarividencia, la telekinesia, la telebulia, la Psicometria y la telepatia. Pero eso no es todo, me he leido por ejemplo la telekinesia y te enseña a dessarrollar el Ki y entrar en un estado Alfa... Ademas te viene un paquete de cartas ESP para que puedas practicar la telepatia...

A ver o eres de una banda o eres de la otra, creo que ambas a la vez son imcompatibles. Yo ejerzo de mentalista y me baso en ciertas cosas de la telequinesia, clarividencia,telepatia...(es decir, es informacion que me ayuda a entender lo que es y un "posible" "como" hacerlo para que parezca veridico). pero no es mas que informacion. Luego no voy haciendo juegos de mentalismo, de clarividencia, de telepatia...diciendo que es verdad y si no me creen que practiquen el Ki, el karma y todo eso.


Anthony Blake NUNCA dice que lo que hace es verdad!! ES CIERTO pero no voy por la calle editando libros demostrando lo que no quiere demostrar.

se ha hablado infinidad de veces sobre este tema y siempre ha habido opiniones de todo, pero hay que matizar que en esta vida uno no puede ir asi. Me lo iba a comprar, porque pense que por primera vez habia escrito algo digno de MAGIA(ya que estaban las cartas ESP) pero al ver el contenido...bonito Fraude. Si eres de las personas No escepticas es tu Libro. Ahora bien, a veces me pregunto si Anthony Blake es esceptico, puesto que lo he visto defendiendo a la razon humana(en programas) diciendo que los curanderos, telepatas etc son fraude...y ahora no??¿=?¿? Madre mia

en fin es una humilde opinion.


saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Qué es la telebulia?
¿Y qué es exactamente la psicometria?

No me digas que la respuesta esta en el libro de Blake ...   :Wink:

----------


## RobertoG

A mi tambien me tiene confundido Anthony Blake. Lo he visto criticar a charlatanes que se presentan con poderes sobrenaturales y defender la ciencia y la racionalidad, pero....
Parece que ultimamente ha cambiado. No se a mi me tiene muy confundido.


Un abrazo

----------


## Manel Vicenç

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
...y parece que no es el único que ha publicado en esta linea, investigando por ahi he encontrado:

-TU PODER MENTAL
-TU PODER INTUITIVO: TECNICAS Y EJERCICIOS PARA DESPERTAR TU SEXTO SENTIDO
-LO QUE SE DEL MAS ALLA (INCLUYE CARTAS)

No lo sabía y me ha sorprendido. Luego, me pregunto si finalizará sus libros con un "Todo lo que han leido es producto de su imaginación."

----------


## ignoto

Poderoso caballero...

----------


## pujoman

LA TELEBULIA Es la sugestion telepatica, es decir transmitir lo que uno quiere que perciba el otro, almenos es lo que tengo entendido.
la Piscometria es un estado en que eres capaz de encontrar cualquier cosa a partir de un material que sostienes,por ejemplo, si se ha perdido una persona y tienes un zapato suyo, puedes tener una espeie de vision remota de donde esta. Esta tecnica fue usada por estados unidos, los denominados Espias psiquicos, que durante la guerra fria ern capaces de encontrar bombas y enemigos.

saludos

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Poderoso caballero...


... es don dinero  :roll:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo no voy a entrar en discusiones, pero creo que no son incompatibles del todo, me explico:

 Cuando hago efectos de ilusionismo dejo bien claro que son efectos de ilusionismo, ya sean con cartas, mentalismo, cold reading o lo que sea que haga.

 Cuando leo las cartas o la mano o los ojos (esto último es lo que casi siempre hago) y no me refeiro al cold reading, no puedo decir nada porque ni yo mismo sé lo que es. Así que eso es lo que digo, que no sé que es o no sé como funciona. Pero funciona muchas veces.

 Ahora entraremos en la enterna dsicusión de los que son racionalistas acérrimos tipo Randi y direis que estoy loco o algo así. Ojala fuera algo más tangible y demostrable cuando uno quisiera, pero no es así (yo por lo menos no sé cómo). Seguramente sea algo muy sencillo pero que yo no sé explicar. Ni yo ni nadie de los que me han visto en esa índole.

 Es a lo que yo me refiero, lo llevo muy muy separado, nunca jamás junto ni juntaría, ni juntaré ambas cosas, porque sé que sólo conseguiría estropear una de las dos, y no es lo que quisiera.

 El problema que le veo a Blake, a parte de si puede o no que eso es otra cosa, es que está juntándolas ambas. Eso sí es un problema y ya lo estais viendo.

 Una cosa, me da igual que me creais o no, pero NUNCA os dejeis engatusar por un pseudo-curandero o echador de cartas o lo que sea si cobra dinero. Hay un código ético y y una especie de ley no escrita por  la que si intentas aprovecharte de estas cosas dejan de funcionar. Tampoco me digais por qué, pero ocurre.

----------


## BITTOR

Existe una tecnica para de entre varias cartas adivinar cual es la del espectador sin uno haberla visto nunca con solo mirarle a los ojos fijamente mientras le vas pasando las cartas. Es de John Cornelius y a mi me suele funcionar aunque no la practico demasiado. Eso si, esto no tiene que ver con poderes ni percepciones extrasensoriales, esto es ciencia pura y dura. Mi opinion sobre el tema es que me parece fatal que un tio que se dedica a crear ilusiones mentales vaya luego escribiendo un libro sobre como conseguir tener o desarrollar esos poderes o caracteristicas que te permitan realizar toda esa variedad de efectos mentales que el mismo muestra en su magia. O haces magia o tienes poderes, y esta claro que este hombre no los tiene. Hay que separar la ficcion de la realidad hombre. un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## letang

¿Cómo que no tiene poderes?
Consigió que un cristal permaneciera intacto tras ser atravesado por una bala.
Eso es un poder mental de la hostia, pero la gente no lo supo valorar  :Lol:

----------


## pujoman

Eidanyoson, yo en ningun momento digo q no exista los fenomenos paranormales. A mi, un hombre tan esceptico com Randi, le han pasado cosas bastante paranormales de sin explicacion racional. Porque me volvi Esceptico? Realmente no lo soy, solo soy esceptico cuando practico Mentalismo, Puesto que la magia mental le da la vuelta a la realidad. 

Cuando no practico mentalismo, soy 1 persona que le gusta indagar. He leido bastantes Libros sobre parapsicologia, He visto videos de gran  Fernando Jimenez del Oso, Iker Jimenez,pedro amoros, incluso he enviado curriculum a la SEIP para si necesitaban ayuda de "freaks" que entiendan de esto.Y me gusta. Puesto que es curioso lo que explican y son cosas que alguna vez nos a pasado a TODOS sin excepcion. No digo que hayais visto espiritus ni ouijas reales, ni fenomenos poltergeist etc, pero seguro que alguna vez(sea el producto de vuestra propia paranoia) habies escuchado cosas extrañas, alguna vision, sueños imposibles etc

Y si no, os invito a que vaiais a un bosque perdido en el monte y os quedeis sentados con los ojos abiertos en plena oscuridad y SOLOS, entonces lo entendereis todos. Nuestro cerebro causa muchas sensaciones reales, que  aveces dan Miedo.

Respeto si uno "tiene poderes" y practica Mentalismo...Pues mejor, ya que podrias mezclar ambas cosas, pero entonces nunca jamas NIEGUES  la existencia de los fenomenos psiquicos. Blake NIEGA  la existencia, pero a la vez no la niega(libros) y a su vez hace magia mental(que simula lo que ha negado). Es un bucle infinito que no saldra jamas.

Feliz dia de los Muertos.

----------


## Sentiras

Yo creo que se puede ser mago-mentalista y además parapsicólogo, pero siempre que se defina bien cada cosa y no se intente entremezclar ambiguamente para dar más fuerza a tus juegos, como en el caso del libro este, escrito por un mago-mentalista. Soy partidario también de aclarar al final de cada sesión, que todo lo que se ha presenciado tiene truco, si es que es una actuación que puede inducir a pensar que no lo tiene. 

           Creo que es muy bonito engañar los ojos y la mente de las personas, pero no a las personas. Ahí, para mí, cambia todo.

----------


## pujoman

> Yo creo que se puede ser mago-mentalista y además parapsicólogo,


Practicamente para ser parapsicologo, en muchos campos de la Fraudulencia, debes ser Mago para saber si lo que hace la persona sensitiva es cierto o no.

----------


## dante

Creo que lo que hace solo es por una cosa:

pasta, pasta, pasta, pasta,  :Lol:

----------


## ign

> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> Poderoso caballero...
> 
> 
> ... es don dinero  :roll:



Me habeis pisado el refrán, quería decirlo yo...  :(  :(  :(

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Refrán?

 :shock:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

El tema está en que lo niega en sus propias actuaciones, al decir "No le den mas vueltas, lo que han visto es producto de su imaginación". Yo antes era muy critico con mentalistas como Uri Geller, que siempre dicen tener poderes ahunque quien mas quien menos sepamos como se hacen sus trucos. Ahora no lo soy tanto, quien quiera creer que crea, siempre que no le perjudique ni al bolsillo ni a la salud (ni física ni mental), y tenga la oportunidad de elgir en que quiere creer.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> L
> la Piscometria es un estado en que eres capaz de encontrar cualquier cosa a partir de un material que sostienes,por ejemplo, si se ha perdido una persona y tienes un zapato suyo, puedes tener una espeie de vision remota de donde esta. Esta tecnica fue usada por estados unidos, los denominados Espias psiquicos, que durante la guerra fria ern capaces de encontrar bombas y enemigos.


...debe ser la misma tecnica que se usó para encontrar las armas de destrucción masiva en Irak  :roll:

----------


## jossan

Yo creo q todo lo q se desconoce es parapsicología y que el tiempo se encarga de demostrar que son fenomenos sorprendentes pero explicables.
¿Que era la acupuntura hace 40 años? hoy dia es una optativa de medicina.
¿y la hipnosis, y los monstruos gigantes que hablaban los marineros del renacimiento? Hoy dia se sabe que eran especies de cefalopodos de mas de 20 metros...
Lo que hoy es parapsicogia mañana no sera mas que una curiosidad cientifica.

----------


## eidanyoson

Tsk, tsk, tsk, deja lo de los cefalópodos a un lado. Hay pruebas que los científicos se niegan a dar por válidas. Sólo hace unos años que han decidido que los pulpos y los calamares gigantes existen (a pesar de haber capturado unso cuantos mucho antes e incluso estando expuestos y todo).
 Es igual que los hombres gigantes; ¿Porque niegan que existieron 3 especies de hombres para adaptarse al mundo, los gigantes, los pequeños y el resto -seríamos nosotros, que ganamos la adaptación- cuando existen los pigmeos, los dropa en china y multitud de pequeños por el mundo vivos y cuando cada vez es más frecuente encontrar huesos de hombres de entre 2 y 5 metros por el mundo -esto explicaría el David y Goliath-?
 Los científicos son muy lentos dando por bueno lo que rebaten las teorías que han inventado ellos mismos.
 En el fondo creo que es un poco de narcisismo y no toleran que les digan que se confunden...


 A propósito de todo esto, para el que no lo haya pillado, no me digais que no es una historia buena para aplicar a alguno de vuestros juegos... 
 :D

----------


## jossan

Tio eres el p... amo. Te has ganado un cubata cuando te acerques por sevilla

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Los científicos son muy lentos dando por bueno lo que rebaten las teorías que han inventado ellos mismos.
>  En el fondo creo que es un poco de narcisismo y no toleran que les digan que se confunden...


Suele pasar que se sea reacio a cambiar las explicaciones que hasta el momento parecen funcionar. Pero el método científico facilita que cambiemos de teoría si conseguimos respaldarla con la experimentación.
En cambio, hay otros tipos de conocimiento que se basan en la imposición por que si, sin ni siquiera dignarse a dar una muestra publica examinable.

----------


## RAIMONS

hola,lo que hace anthony,va mucho mas lejos del mentalismo.me explicaré solo un poco ,ya que conozco a anthony desde hace tiempo y por motivos profesionales,ya sabeis.........no se puede decir a boca abierta.
solo os dire que antes de empezar con el mentalismo,anthony sabia y practicaba ya de antemano,esas ciencias digamos......ocultistas. practicó con algunas mancias ,control mental,sesiones espiritistas y demás artilugios.
luego al dedicarse por completo al mentalismo,empezó a despregiar lo que años atrás realizaba él.(como hizo en su tiempo, houdini,dunninger,baker,etc etc) demostrando que hay muchisimos farsantes.pero una cosa queda clara...........quien tuvo  retuvo y actualmente,le vuelve a salir esa vena.....
esta claro que con la presentacion de su tercer libro,es solo por puro sentido económico.  Anthony sabe muchisimo más de lo que nos quiere hacer ver.    un saludo compañeros!!!!!!!! espero ser bienvenido a este foro!!!!

----------


## pujoman

Hola, solo comentar que si anthony Blake anteriormente practicaba "mancias" y se paso al lado de los que quieren evitar el fraude...significa que fracaso en sus intentos... Y todo el conocimiento que tiene...nos lo esta vendiendo!! TODO MENTALISTA sin excepcion, antes ha pasado por un estudio de como minimo que significan todas  o las mas conocidas Kinesis i mancias y todo lo relacionado al ocultismo...sino no seriamos mentalistas. Pero de aqui a vender lo que uno sabe... Hay 1 abismo, y si encima no es cierto.... te caes seguro.

saludos..

PD: Si sabe hacer algo mas de la realidad...Porque no lo demuestra? SI no lo demuestra es que no sabe hacer nada de ocultismo""real"", eso me recuerda 1 dia que fui a la radio de 1 pueblo, tenia q debatir contra unas tarotistas i mediums, yo venia como invitado mentalista, ilusionista....total que ni se presentaron a la redaccion, decian que tenian malas influencias (NO sabian que yo venia, hasta que el mismo dia de la radio se lo dijeron y dieron estas magnificas excusas). Por tanto por mucho que sepas de un tema..sino lo puedes demostrar no intentes vender nada

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola a todos: También lo he visto y lo he ojeado, y por lo menos es curioso. El libro que si compré hace algunos meses es uno que publico JET y que se titula "tu poder mental". Aunque realmente trata sobre ejercicios para estimular tu capacidad de retención y de memoria, ya se empieza a vislumbrar un cierto toque de..... metafísica.

Como curiosidad no está mal, incluso algunos ejercicios, teóricamente, pueden dar resultados.

Saludos

----------


## RAIMONS

Hola y perdonad,solo un inciso: cuando dije que anthony practicaba mancias, no quise decir profesionalmente,sino lo hacia en su circulo intimo.como aprendizaje,estudio y pruebas.actualmente en su casa,tiene más de 300 libros sobre el tema. de ellos,ha sacado muchas ideas para usarlas en mentalismo. pero como dije antes, lo practicó como tema de estudio,aprendizaje y saber en que temas estaba. en esa epoca,el se sacó sus estudios de medicina.
Pujoman.......te sorprenderias de verdad,lo que anthony es capaz de hacer. lo que demuestra por ahi,es sólo la punta de un iceberg. espero haberlo dejado claro. un saludo nuevamente.

----------


## RAIMONS

ahhhhhhh, y pensad.........no ha todo el mundo le dan el premio al mejor mentalista de la P.E.A. premio Dunninger,dos años consecutivos.....será por algo. y aparte,es amigo íntimo del maestro Tamariz.......eso son grandes avales ,digo....un saludo.

----------


## pujoman

y yo soy el Gran Pujo y me conocen en mi casa y en mi entorno... Si te dan el premio del mejor mentalista del año o del mundo me da igual, no es pq sepa hacer levitaciones sin usar hilos, imanes etc..es porque como profesional que es, lo debe hacer bien en presentacion y en ejecucion(que sinceramente este ultimo tiene que mirarse algunos puntos, porque en el 75 u 80% de todas las veces que le he visto...ha hecho algun fallo, pero de esos que se notan" hay perdon, vuelvan a poner en blanco las casillas..." o bien poner numero que no son y luego rectificar (problemas matematicos) y ya no te digo el uso de compinches que para mi es 1 tema lamntable en todo mentalista (PARA MI...) EN FIN yo a Blake como SHOWMAN   es un gran maestro, y mentalista le va bien, pero como psiquico...

saludos

----------


## RAIMONS

OK. ES TU OPINION Y LA RESPETO. UN SALUDO.

----------


## MrKhaki

Yo hace unos años leí un libro sobre grafología. De todo el libro saqué una conclusión: cuando te esfuerzas en escribir con buena caligrafía y con buena letra tu estilo de vida cambia a mejor.

Esto que parece de Perogrullo no lo es tanto, y es perfectamente aplicable al mentalismo. ¿Queréis ser buenos mentalistas? ¿Queréis ejercitar la mente? Pues empezad por no olvidar usar correctamente los signos de puntuación al escribir   :Wink:

----------


## RAIMONS

no me negareis que con el ocultismo hay mucha tela para hacer rutinas de mentalismo...tenemos un amplio abanico de posibilidades....o no??

----------


## pujoman

eso no te lo niego Raimons, una de las bases de mi mentalismo son las charlas de ocultismo y la magia bizarra, tengo algunas rutinas con cartas de tarot con invocaciones al demonio etc. Y suelen atraer bastante al publico porque son cosas poco vistas y raras.

saludos

----------


## MaxVerdié

Hacía tiempo que no escribía, centrado en otro tipo de foros.

Para empezar, en mi peculiar estilo tocapelotas, manifestar mi pública repulsa al término "Magia bizarra", ya que en español la palabra "bizarro" significa "valiente, esforzado", y también "generoso, lúcido, espléndido". Es uno de esos llamados "falsos amigos", y en mi opinión, como magos que somos, y comunicadores, deberíamos cuidar el legado de siglos que es nuestro idioma lo máximo posible... sobre todo los mentalistas.

Añadida la nota de hacerme el intelectual, procedo:

Muchos mentalistas, entre los cuales me incluyo, creemos más o menos fe en multitud de conceptos y fenómenos: la vida tras la muerte, la telekinesia, la transmisión del pensamiento, el ki, los chakra, etc...

En mi caso concreto, practico una disciplina marcial que toca de forma bastnte clara en su currículum el skki (el sentido de percepción del peligro) y diversas formas de meditación. Mi maestro es a la par maestro de Reiki y de mykkyo, respectivamente un método terapéutico japonés centrado en la transmisión y equilibrio de energías y el sistema de meditación original del que proviene. No se preocupen los alarmistas: nada de sectas. Es como quien entrena Karate y tiene un maestro que también enseña Yoga.

Mi posición PERSONAL, la de Marcos Pastor, es muy clara: existen muchas cosas aunque no podamos demostrarlas. Mi padre sigue en alguna parte desde hace dos años, y estoy seguro de que muchas de las casualidades vividas con mis más cercanos amigos no son tales casualidades. Y el sentido del peligro lo he experimentado DE VERDAD en mis carnes, tanto en la calle, como en los entrenamientos. 

Y de esa creencia firma, nace mi excepticismo: si buscas sinceramente la trampa en todo, sólo quedará lo genuíno cuando lo encuentres. 

Hasta ahí, mi postura personal.

Pero cuando Marcos Pastor se peina y se pone la americana de terciopelo, y deja que Max Verdié haga su número, debe recordar que el único producto honesto que un mentalista puede vender es el ESPECTÁCULO. Nada de sesiones de espiritismos, nada de lecturas de manos, y desde luego, nada de un espectáculo en el que se aseguren que los poderes que se están presenciando son realmente genuínos, telekinesia, telepatía, voces del más allá.

Las creencias de cada uno son particulares, y no deberían trascender hacia los demás más allá del ámbito privado, máxime si hay dinero de por medio, máxime cuando tu fama o prestigio por el particular, proviene de una fuente diferente: tu prestigio como "sensitivo" proviene de controles de cartas y del centro roto.

Eso es estafar. Y hacerlo confiando en l buena fe de la gente trastocando su percepción de sus propias convicciones personales.

Por eso cuando a Max Verdié le preguntan "pero ¿esto es de verdad?", Marcos Pastor no lo duda nunca y responde por él: no, es un espectáculo, igual que los espectáculos de magia. Nada de lo que has visto es de verdad".

Y si no me entienden, no tengo ningún reparo en emplear la palabra "truco" para ellos. Y no se me caen los anillos.

Opino, vamos.

----------


## pujoman

Max, a ver, es como si hablamos de close-up... yo hago close-up y micromagia o magia de cerca...pues son adaptaciones, es como Papanoel, Halloween etc. Si Bizarre Magic traducido es Magia Bizarra abarca eso del ocultismo en principio, que si juegos con tarot, prmoniciones, sangre, ritual...eso no es mentalismo directamente, es mas "bizarro", y si no te gusta...pues lo siento yo utilizo ese termino y esa traduccion.

saludos

PD: en lo que comentas sobre el mentalismo y espectaculo evidentemente estoy de acuerdo.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Pujoman, el asunto del empleo del idioma es mi postura y opinión, nada más.

Creo que deberíamos esforzarnos todos en un empleo cada vez más perfecto...


... pero yo soy un purista de tema.

----------


## jossan

Recuerdro que hace 50 años la acupuntura era poco mas que brujeria. hoy dia hay asociaciones de medicos que exigen que solo os medicos puedan ejercer ese arte que hace menos de medio siglo consideraban brujería. 
Lo mismo paso con la quimica, la farmacología, la meteorología, la psicología...
Recordemos temas como la lectura de sueños (actual base del psicoanalisis), la hipnosis, que muchos de nosotros realizamos en nuestros espectaculos (en mi caso como curiosidad cientifica)...
¿Quien nos dice que dentro de 75 años la telepatía no sea materia exclusiva de psicologos o el feng-sui de arquitectos?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Oh no! jossan es anthony Blake disfrazado!!!! rápido! rápido! encended la hoguera!!!  :117:

----------


## ne0_

> Recuerdro que hace 50 años la acupuntura era poco mas que brujeria.


........algo mas de 50 años no? edad media mas bien, si bien es cierto que su practica en occidente era poco conocida, es una de las medicinas tradicionales chinas y sus añillos tendra: http://www.naturamedic.com/acupuntura.htm
saludos

----------


## jossan

> Oh no! jossan es anthony Blake disfrazado!!!! rápido! rápido! encended la hoguera!!!


Porque me insultas de ese modo? yo no me he metido contigo :P

----------


## Dannypid

Pues la verdad muchos de aquí tenéis razón. Anthony Blake desde hace años  que tira por tierra a los videntes y curanderos. Muchos de sus números son para demostrar que los curanderos hacen trucos.

También es cierto que tiene varios libros sobre técnicas mentales. 

-TU PODER MENTAL
-TU PODER INTUITIVO

Los dos libros están basados en técnicas de control mental de método silva. O por lo menos eso creo, porque los he leído y son muy similares. 

Los libros de Blake cuando los lees te dejan sin palabras, pues consiguen hacer que si al principio tenias dudas sobre la mente ahora tengas muchas más. Y es por eso que siembra una autentica confusión.

Pero sinceramente yo pienso que no está tocando los dos terrenos  solo  por sacar pasta, si no que toca los dos terrenos porque es lo que el vende, "Confusión" de esa forma siempre consigue que el publico tenga  dudas e inquietudes y potencien más su interés.

Realmente con Blake nunca sé si miente o dice la verdad ya que si la videncia no existe para los videntes tampoco debería existir para él. 

Entre sus lecciones de los libros vienen prácticas para hacer Radiestesia, Visualización de un entorno. Búsqueda de objetos mediante la visualización, técnicas para curar con la mente y muchas cosas más muy increíbles. Pero como digo es todo muy similar al método silva pero con el toque misterioso de Blake.

Ahora bien, si tiene algún poder que sepan ustedes que él asegura en sus libros que todos podemos desarrollarlos por igual, aunque algunos tengan más facilidad. 

Y aunque a mi el Sr. Blake también me tiene un poco confundido, tengo que admitir que muchas técnicas de sus libros me funcionan.

----------


## RAIMONS

evidentemente,blake es un provocador nato. él mismo lo confirma.le gusta provocar a través de sus juegos y semblar la duda a ya por donde pasa......

----------


## RAIMONS

ahhhhhh, y lo bueno de todo es......que los ejercicios que él propone en sus libros,si los practicas,en muchos casos funcionan. y sií, la mayoria estan sacados del control mental silva,ya que es un estudioso y practica personalmente el control silva desde hace años.

----------


## jossan

En uno de los libros de Blake expone el giro de la llave en la mano (un clásico de uri geller) como ejercicio de telekinesia. como dicen en las noticias: NO COMMENT

----------


## RAIMONS

si, y tambien explica el del movimiento del lapiz,y que?.

----------


## Pardo

Ultimamente el apartado de Mentalismo, parece mas el apartado de Blake... Que si me gusta esto, que si esto no esta bien... Ya sabemos que ninguno de nosotros es del agrado de todos, pero que tal si volvemos a hacer del apartado de mentalismo, lo que le pertenece...? Porque no seguimos hablando de magia mental, y dejamos de criticar y!o defender sobre las mismas cosas que se han dicho ya mucho, incluso demasiado... Creo que no nos aporta nada, y la verdad, cada vez dan menos ganas de entrar en los temas, pues carecen cada vez mas de interes magico...

Salud!

----------


## RAIMONS

pardo, cómo se va hablar de magia mental si cada vez que uno lo intenta,lo dejan en el apartado de  secreto?lo mueven?.saludos.

----------


## RAIMONS

y si, tienes razón,cada vez cuesta más entrar.

----------


## Pardo

Raimons, yo en parte veo bien que a la que se desbela algo, se pase al area secreta, pues demasiado intrusismo hay ya en los foros... 

Pero ultimamente, parece mas un foro de la prensa rosa de la magia que no de magia en si... que criticones que somos todos!

Tenemos que entender y respetar, que hay gustos y opiniones de todo tipo, pero intentemos hablar de las cosas que realmente son interesantes...

Espero verte pronto, compañero...!


Salud!

----------


## Carlos Santillana

Yo tampoco criticare...solo puedo decir que en algunas entrevistas que me realizaron, antes de los espectáculos, siempre le das un toque místico y hasta realizas alguna señal de tu "supuestos" poderes,  pero después del espectáculo, lo digo claro, solo soy el padre, amigo, marido e Ilusionista con ganas de asombrar...
Pero como alguno decís,  Don Dinero

----------


## RAIMONS

Para algunos serádon dinero,pero en mi caso no.prefiero hacer arte antes que dejarme  comprar. he cancelado algunas pequeñas actuaciones por que no eran eticos. me gusta el mentalismo y si puede ser....del bueno.mejor.

un saludo carlos.

----------

